# How much RCI points cost/buying from RCI



## DorotaG (Apr 28, 2009)

If I need to buy some points to add to what I have left in my account, how much is RCI going to charge me per point? I think it was .02  but I am not sure...


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Yes, it's .02 per point.*



DorotaG said:


> If I need to buy some points to add to what I have left in my account, how much is RCI going to charge me per point? I think it was .02  but I am not sure...



You can look on RCI, but you can only buy a certain percentage of points in relation to your yearly allocation.  I want to say it's 40%, but you would have to look.  Last night on eBay there was a Buy It Now listed for 70,500 points for $750 (just over a penny a point) if you needed that many expiring sometime in 2011.  This was a one-time deposit.  I'm not vouching for the listing though.


----------



## thecypher (Apr 28, 2009)

RCI charges 2 cents a point. Not sure if there is any limit on how much you can buy. I doubt there is a limit. What do they care? They probably make a killing on selling points. If you buy points from someone else and they transfer it to you, then your use year is what determines the expiry date on the points. The expiry date/use year of the person transferring the points to you is irrelevant. Although most people don't know that and everybody thinks it is a bad idea to buy points that are expiring. It is not. It all depends on your use year.


----------



## DorotaG (Apr 28, 2009)

That's what I thought... Thank you for cofirming it. I could not find the info anywhere on RCI.com. I don't think I will need a lot of points, probably about 5000 to supplement the leftovers in my account. I also made PFD transaction today but the usege of the week I used does not start until October and I need to use it in July. Just trying to patch a little hole, LOL...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 28, 2009)

You can borrow from next year's allocation of points, including your Points for Deposit.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 29, 2009)

thecypher said:


> RCI charges 2 cents a point. Not sure if there is any limit on how much you can buy. I doubt there is a limit. What do they care? They probably make a killing on selling points. If you buy points from someone else and they transfer it to you, then your use year is what determines the expiry date on the points. The expiry date/use year of the person transferring the points to you is irrelevant. Although most people don't know that and everybody thinks it is a bad idea to buy points that are expiring. It is not. It all depends on your use year.



From what I understand, the expiration is based on your use year, but if the points being transferred have already been through the 2 year cycle, then the points will expire at the end your use year.


----------



## mrsmusic (May 11, 2009)

*half your year's allotment*

For a reservation, you can rent 1/2 your year's allotment, no more, directly from RCI at the time you make a reservation that you do not have enough points for.

I called RCI points to ask them about renting more from them just anytime and putting them in your account to sit there.  The answer was no.  I take it that some people rent you points that they put in your account?  How do they do that? I thought renting/purchasing one-time points was only allowed from RCI themselves?  I'd like the flexibility of doing that if it was legitimate.

Crystal


----------

